# Why Start Your Own Business?



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Why did, or why do you, want to start your own business? Money ? Freedom?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

An intense need for independance is what made me first step out on my own.

I just ordinarily am very driven, stubborn, quick to make decisions, and need lots of autonomy. I'm willing to live very, very cheaply to have that autonomy and independance.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Jen H said:


> An intense need for independance is what made me first step out on my own.
> 
> I just ordinarily am very driven, stubborn, quick to make decisions, and need lots of autonomy. I'm willing to live very, very cheaply to have that autonomy and independance.


I couldn't have said it better. There is also an element of creativity in doing it my way.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

treasureacres said:


> Why did, or why do you, want to start your own business? Money ? Freedom?


Money??? :hand:

Freedom was me, too. 
I wanted to have something that I can work around my life. Rather than working my life in around my job.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The previous posters have covered it very well. However, my first experience with my own business was simply because I couldn't find work and needed an income during the downturn of the 70's. In the 80's I was widowed and had no family around to help out. Becoming self employed allowed me to take time when I needed it for the kids needs. I don't regret it and enjoyed my job but now I do wish I had made just that little bit more so that I could have a little income more in retirement.

PQ


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I didn't want to wait tables anymore. Not having a degree that would buy a job, I invented a business (a specialty travel service.) After 5.5 years, I sold that and opened a teahouse. After 11 years, I sold that and did a number of things, and then opened another teahouse, which has failed, so I am back to reinventing myself. I'm 50, and nobody's hiring us old farts, so I'm setting up another business again. 

If you work for yourself long enough, nobody much will hire you because you don't fit the mold of "Employee", your resume doesn't read like most people's, and since you were the boss, you are your main reference. Frankly, I wouldn't mind at all being an employee again, not having the responsibility and risk, being able to leave work at work. But in this economic climate, it is unlikely.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

My position was eliminated and my boss suggested I do freelance work instead of hiring on with another employer. At that same time, my MIL had health challenges that required home care and things just worked out.

Sometimes I feel like snoozy, thinking how nice it would be to be an employee again and not having to worry about the big picture. But I'm incredibly fortunate that my business affords me pretty awesome flexibility in my work schedule, which allows me to help my elderly mother as needed.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I wanted the flexibility of scheduling.That and I really never dealt well with having anyone being my "boss".


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess it just never occurred to me to work for anyone else.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I got caught in the recession of the early 90's.

I had just graduated from college, and went thru a couple of jobs. I finally landed a sales job, and even though I hated the area I was living in, and was working for a guy that had unbelievable expectations. But I loved the thrill and freedom of sales.

After that job, I found myself back in my hometown, with few job prospects. I was getting tons of interviews, but interviewing against folks twice my age that had more years of experience than I was old.

I did get several offers, but all of those were 100% commissioned, no benefits, and use your own car.

I figured if I were supplying everything, I might as well sell for myself, instead of someone else.

So I did what anyone with only $93 left to their name would do. I started a business. The bank was extremely reluctant to open an account because I didn't have the $100 minimum they required.

I have enjoyed the freedom, the ability to create my own deals, call my own shots, be more creative, be flexible with my time, and know that every deal meant money in my pocket.

Clove


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I sold t-shirts out my dorm room in college for extra cash. Started my own concert security "business" my junior year of college, hired some of my football team mates, worked stage security for many concerts. Every thing from the Beach Boys, to Joan Jett, to Cheap trick! This was with out a doubt the funnest job I ever had!!! Promoters would pay me in cash, then I would pay the other guys, and most nights the money was gone after partying all night!! I had a very brief professional football career that ended with an injury. Then I had to grow up. I got a job as a teacher and football coach, and had 3 months off in the summer. I thought no sense in sitting around doing nothing. Bid on the cities mowing of the park and other community properties, got the bid, I was in the "mowing business". Also started my corn detasseling business the same summer, with about 30 employees. I have started several businesses since, and I still don't know for sure WHY I am always looking for the next great opportunity. It is not about money or freedom. I honestly believe it is because I have SEVERE A.D.D. I was diagnosed with Attention Deficit Disorder in my early 30's, and I need to have different things going on because I can not focus on the same thing all day, or just get bored quickly. I have learned to hire people to manage the important "paper work" type stuff, but I am very involved in the hands on work of my businesses. I will spend a few hours training people in our fitness center, go from there to a construction site to over see a project, then go get on a mower for a few more hours. Every day is different. Obviously some days I can not control as much due to scheduled meetings or other stuff that has to get done, but most days I get a lot of variety. The best part is I now operate from only one office, right here on the farm. I have been talking to potential clients on the phone,and they will ask "is that a turkey I hear", and I will say yes, I am hand feeding my Bourban Reds. That is why I love self employment.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

After 20 yrs in management positions with a large company, I just did not want to work in a corporate or company environment any longer. That ended 8 yrs ago and I started building my own business.

Now....DH and I are here at the farm/homestead all day. (Bought it in Spring '07.) We sell online and I work our websites and client sites. I can go to the gardens, or watch my chickens any time I want - can run laundry while working, a cooked lunch is always an option, and so on.

I like the peace & quiet, the lack of politics, doing 'our own thing', etc .... :sing:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

To support my yarn habit.

Blue


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Kim_NC said:


> After 20 yrs in management positions with a large company, I just did not want to work in a corporate or company environment any longer. That ended 8 yrs ago and I started building my own business.
> 
> Now....DH and I are here at the farm/homestead all day. (Bought it in Spring '07.) We sell online and I work our websites and client sites. I can go to the gardens, or watch my chickens any time I want - can run laundry while working, a cooked lunch is always an option, and so on.
> 
> I like the peace & quiet, the lack of politics, doing 'our own thing', etc .... :sing:


This was us, too. And, we have three children and were missing all of their growing up years.

Dh still works all of the time, but most of it is here. I wouldn't trade it for anything and I have to say that it is probably as or more secure than the corporate world because, even though we did well, we still had to deal with all of the office politics. Yuck.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

catdance62 said:


> I guess it just never occurred to me to work for anyone else.


Thats the correct answer.why make someone else wealthy?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After fifteen years in the classroom, it was time to move out of the control of the legislature, the state school board, and the administration.

I love and miss the students, but the hassle of the paperwork and bizarre behavior of people 'in charge' wasn't worth tolerating any more.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm another one who got caught up in a recession (1980s) and started doing freelance work to fill in the gaps left by only being able to find part time work. And as I turn 50 I'm another person with a resume nobody would touch... but who wouldn't mind working for someone else for a while. My business has leveled off and I don't know that I have the energy, talent, or training, to kick it up a notch. Nor, to be honest, am I particularly interested in kicking it. Web design is fun and creative but with most hosting services now offering perfectly adequate templates for small companies, not entirely necessary any more.

I think, if someone were graduating into the current economy and coming to me for advice I would certainly tell them that doing freelance and selling your own services will fill in the gaps... but go through a temp agency as well. Get a bunch of employers who will give you good references and build that all important rolodex of contacts so if the economy picks up and you decide you'd like to work for a larger company you've got some tools to get your foot in the door.


----------



## 57plymouth (Dec 23, 2008)

1: I wanted to be my own boss instead of dealing with office politics.

2: I wanted to live my life, not be a slave to a company's schedule.

3: No one gets rich working for someone else. I won't get rich doing what I do, but I feel richer.

4: I never worry about layoffs or getting fired.

5: I want vacation, I take it.

6: I feel like I am in control of my life, instead of some idiot boss.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I would love to work at home, but I have health coverage for my husband where I work. He had a heart attack at age 50. With his pre-existing condition, I have not been able to find an insurance company that will sell him health insurance. I even contacted the Insurance Board in Jefferson City, Missouri and was told there is just no coverage that I can purchase. They said if I leave my job, to buy COBRA for 18 months (which we would not be able to afford for over $1000 per month) then he would be HIPPA qualified. After he is HIPPA qualified, he can go to ANY agent that sells health insurance and they have to sell it to him, but they can charge any amount they want to charge for it. These are not my words, but the words from the insurance board in Jefferson City.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I just got terminated last week. The office politics, micro-management, and stress of not knowing when the ax will fall - I'm done. I'll have to get a job somewhere, but probably not in management. My own business is what keeps me sane and grounded.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a day job because I have a critical need for health insurance and wouldn't qualify for private health insurance. (My doctor/medical bills could potentially be in the tens to hundres of thousands of dollars a year without insurance meds.)

The moonlight jobs allow me to (1) pay for what the health insurance doesn't and (2) give me a fallback plan if something happens to the day job. 

-- Leva


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Freedom! Same reason I homestead.


katlupe


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Jen H said:


> An intense need for independance is what made me first step out on my own.


Hi Jen, I know this may be unexpected but I know a Jen H--- H for Huite. (spell?) Jen is a singer, wonderful voice. She has a home here in Montana. I was wondering if you are my friend Jen. I am Pat J. in Montana. Let me know, ok?


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I started getting involved in my own little home businesses back in the 60s. I have worked at secular jobs too, but never could stay long. I hated being penned in and couldn't do this and that. etc. Plus I had young children. 
I went to college at a late time in life. I graduated in 2000. ( medical field) I really tried hard to get a job. It was miserable pounding the pavements and driving all over the place. Well by than no one wanted to hire me. I think because of my age. Plus I didn't have experience. etc. 
Back to being inventive. 
I set up my own Grooming in home business for awhile. didn't earn much in the mid 90s. than I found out I could make better money Housecleaning. So did that for awhile. Than I started House/Pet sitting. and it suites me just fine. I am still doing that. I like the freedom, and it is like being at home. I can do what I want when I want. And enjoy the dogs and cats, horses, whatever. Also there is time in between jobs to kick back and relax and spend more time in my volunteer work. Real good job and easy for us older ladies. 
I think it is a good idea to have 2 or 3 types of home businesses to do. Always something to fall back on.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I started my own business past and present as an outlet for my creativity and as a source to make additional money. Went to college a few times never had trouble finding a job in my career field, recently graduated college again at 55 got hired quickly as a counselor make good money, still have my own business, will retire for ever i hope in about 18 months and still having fun. I like the freedom of making my own decisions and seeing how different ideas work out with no one to blame but myself. I dont have to work with lazy co workers who make the same money as me either. I can fire folks who do not want to work and that makes me happy! sis


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

bluhollow-lady said:


> Hi Jen, I know this may be unexpected but I know a Jen H--- H for Huite. (spell?) Jen is a singer, wonderful voice. She has a home here in Montana. I was wondering if you are my friend Jen. I am Pat J. in Montana. Let me know, ok?


Nope, that's not me.

I live in western WA, and don't sing well (but do like to sing!).


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Jen H said:


> Nope, that's not me.
> 
> I live in western WA, and don't sing well (but do like to sing!).


ok, thanks. my friend Jen leaves Montana to go on singing gigs, and whatever. I don't see her hardly at all. So it was worth a try.
You take care and KEEP ON SINGING....:happy:


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I worked for a major bank servicing mortgages. I was pregnant, just passed over for a promotion because my supervisor (whom I trained) only wanted to hire people with college. Didn't matter that I trained them too, they still came to me with their problems, I was doing the work that they had previously used 3 people to do and I saved the company millions by uncovering a scam another company was doing to our company. When I went into premature labor, I left, stayed at home and the phone would not quit ringing. I finally got fed up and told them to talk with their new managers and not call me again. My husband got transferred and we moved a month after the baby was born. 2 years later his company was shutting down and a person he knew from working their offered to sell us his business as he wanted to retire and move to FL...we did and never looked back. I worked out of a retail store for years. Decided to semi retire and sold off and moved to MT. Then went back into business, but working from home. Make a nice little profit and still get to do the things I want...raised livestock, homeschool my son, 4H, Gun Club, I make all my own soap, bake all my own bread, pies etc...lots and lots of baking. We use the milk from our goats and we sell a lamb or kid every now and then. We own our property outright...no mortgage, so no matter what I don't have to worry too much about the economy. If I worked for someone, I couldn't do all the things I do now.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I started it so I could do what I want when I wanted...so yes, freedom. Then I found out that I had to do what the customer wanted when he wanted. I would rather work my three days a week for somebody else than work 7 days a week for "myself". Plus the tax paperwork is a pain in the butt.


----------



## livefrugal (Jun 2, 2009)

I am working on building my own businesses now when I am young (25) because I want to be able to homeschool my children when my husband and I are ready for kids. I want to be as self sufficient as possible.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I was widowed in my early 30's and had 4 small kids. I had no family and my friends were all busy with their lives and jobs. So I started my own business so I could be available more readily for the kids needs.Of course health insurance was much cheaper back then, that cost alone might preclude the idea now.It was a great way to live, however now, in retirement I wish I had more in the way of a pension which a regular job might have provided.

PQ


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

I found something I really enjoyed and was passionate about (innkeeping). Did that for 10 years. Now I'm on to soapmaking


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've been completely self employed for 12 years now. 

I dislike watches. Real jobs (timeclocks, supervisors, breaks, etc.) depend on watches.

I like good money. 

I like working my own schedules. Sometimes I'll work two hours a day, sometimes twelve.

My current business has slowed down to about three days a month... if oil and gas prices don't surge soon, I may have to revert back to a lower grossing, harder physical work, business.

So, independence, flexibility, money would be my main reasons...


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

I got fired (by my family owned business) after 25 years. After the initital shock of no income-it turned out to be the best thing on earth. I'm in charge of my own destiny. I work hard, makes lots of money, and get to see my kids grow up at home.
It's not for everyone-you have to be disciplined. But it's worked out great for me.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

I had spent several years fixing other businesses and I guess I finally decided to do my own. It has gone very, very well. It also allowed my wife and I to work together as a team, which I really enjoy.


----------



## cg5071 (Jun 28, 2009)

i am just starting my business now. i needed to do it for money and health reasons. i am disabled enough that i cant work an 8hr 40 hr job. also my little nursery gets me outdoors and getting exercise for most of the year in one way or another but i can work when i am able.


----------

